# Happy B-day CRS Fan



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy happy birthday Stu  OOOOOO


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy Happy Birthday to you, I hope you have a shrimpie birthday.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy Birthday Stuart.....


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

Have a happy birthday Stuart!


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey Stuart, 

I hope you have a shrimptastic birthday.


Steve


----------



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

Happy birthday! Have an awesome day!


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Hope you have a great day Stu.


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy B-day!!
Cheers!!!


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy birthday my buddy Stu!!!! Have a great one!!!


----------



## ibenu (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy birthday to you, happy birthday to you happy birthday dear Stuart!!!!! Happy birthday to you!!

Lisa


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy Birthday Stuart! Hope you have a fantastic day!


----------



## alym (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy birthday Stuart!!!


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY !!!

hope you have a good one


----------



## lotus (Apr 22, 2010)

Happy Birthday...all the best!


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

its a birthday boy! have fun.


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

big happy BD from me


----------



## jkcichlid (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy birthday Stuart
Hope you have an awesome day


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

I really wanted to try and top your recent birthday wish to Bill, but, well ya just can't mess with perfection!!!!

Have a GREAT one.

Shelley


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Thank you all for your kind words. I am finally OLD........ 40. OK I guess I'll start to cry now !


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy Birthday Stuart


----------



## 24/7 (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy Belated Stuart

Hope it was good


----------



## prempitorystrike (Apr 21, 2010)

Happy Belated Birthday Stuart Hope you had a Great Day


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

hey stuart.... happy birthday sir!!!!


----------

